# Faunus: 130mm Gabel trotz Bergwerk 'Empfohlen vorne' 100/120mm ?



## Herr Bert Werk (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.

Stelle mir gerade ein  Faunus Endurance in XL zusammen und bin dabei im Bergwerk Katalog über die Federweg-Empfehlung von 100/120mm für vorne 'gestolpert'.  

Nun soll nach langem Hin- und Herüberlegen die Federgabel aber eine 2004er Marzocchi Z1 FR mit 130mm werden.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich nun mit 130mm vorne die Bergwerk eigene Modelgeometrie durcheinander bringe oder die Fahreigenschaften teilweise 'sabotiere'?  

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 130mm Federweg und/oder hoch aufbauenden Gabeln bei diesem Modell? Was meint der Bergwerk Experte dazu?

Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## ratzvadder (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi Bert Werk

Ich fahre selbst seit 4 Wochen ein Faunus Mod 2004 Gr. M
Ich habe eine RS Gabel Psylo SL mit 85 bis 125 mm Federweg eingebaut. Wenn die Gabel auf 125 mm gestellt ist,
hat sie ein Einbaumass von 505mm. Das Bike fährt sich so recht 
entspannt. Ich habe Sie aber die meiste Zeit auf 110 mm 
(490 mm Einbaumass ) eingestellt . Nur wenn es mächtig rauf
oder runter geht , passe ich die Gabel an.
Ich weiß nicht wie das Einbaumass von Deiner Marzochigabel ist,
aber sollte es nicht länger sein wie meine 505 mm , dann müsste Sie eigentlich gut zu Deinem XL Rahmen passen.
Es müsste auch möglich sein statt einem Dämpfer mit 190 mm
einen mit 195 mm Länge einzubauen.Platz wäre da.Es würde den Hinterbau um ca. 10 bis 15 mm anheben und so für Ausgleich und mehr Federweg sorgen.
Wäre auch interessant was Bergwerk dazu meint.: 

Ich hoffe es nützt Dir was
Gruss Ratzfadder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (31. Dezember 2003)

Null Problem, hare das Faunus seit ca. 3/4 Jahr mit der Z1 2003 (auch 130mm). Bergrauf kann man dann ja wenn's richtig steil wird ECC benutzen. Auf der Ebene (und schon gar nicht bergab) sind die 130mm kein Problem. Im Wiegetritt zu fahren kann aber zu einer Schaukelei ausarten, wenn man die Zugstufe nicht entsprechend einstellt... Ich bin deshalb am überlegen, ob eine SPV Gabel nicht mehr Sinn machen würde - von Manitou bin ich aber nicht sonderlich überzeugt was die Haltbarkeit angeht.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (31. Dezember 2003)

Freut mich Positives zur Marzocchi Z1 FR zu hören trotz einem Einbaumaß von ca. 519mm (hier gefunden:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=76407)

...mir gehen nämlich langsam die Alternativen aus: 

Manitou Minute -  soll aufgrund von SPV nicht so sensibel auf kleinere Schläge ansprechen (...obwohl sie zum Manitou SPV 4way Swinger Dämpfer passen würde)

Fox Vanilla -  darf laut Manual wohl nicht mit Scheiben größer als 180mm gefahren werden (...was bei einer geplanten Magura Louise FR mit großen Scheiben problematisch wird)

Alternative xy - da die Gabel  mind. 125mm, schwarz (...der Rest vom Bike wirds größtenteils auch sein) und top sein sollte, kommen nicht mehr viele in Frage. Oder?

Jetzt fehlt mir noch die Meinung vom Bergwerkfachmann. Du wirst doch nicht etwa Urlaub machen, Anthony?


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (8. Januar 2004)

...da in Kürze das neue Bike bestellt werden soll.

Jemand von Bergwerk in der Nähe, der etwas zum Thema sagen kann?

Danke.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Januar 2004)

@ Herr Bert Werk, 

die Federgabel mit 130 mm Federweg ist absolut in Ordnung. Das Bike wird dann eben ein wenig komfortabler und "baut" vorne höher. Mit Empfehlungen für die eine oder andere Gabel halten wir uns aber zurück, denn der jeder hat andere Präferenzen und Vorlieben. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (9. Januar 2004)

...jetzt nur noch zum Händler und arm und glücklich werden.   

Herr Bert Werk


----------

